# [Video] Nanolex Trim Rejuevnator review compared to Auto Finesse Revive



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Wait, another review of Trim Rejuvenator???

Yes. Because AndyBlue and I both took the advice of Soul Boy and got hold of some. Andy's brilliant review can be complimented by mine, we've got the same opinion - it's brilliant stuff this Trim Rejuvenator!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Another good video, definitely think the nanolex needed longer to cure but in all fairness you was brushing with surfex albeit it well diluted


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> Another good video, definitely think the nanolex needed longer to cure but in all fairness you was brushing with surfex albeit it well diluted


Agreed on all counts. It'll be interesting to see how it fairs under Autofoam so that'll be a test I'll do.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice video review there buddy. 

I used some of the small cotton pads, didn’t think about using but one of those yellow foam pads. Much easier from what I saw and I suspect I’ll use less, as won’t keep dropping them and having to grab a new one... 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Nice video review there buddy.
> 
> I used some of the small cotton pads, didn't think about using but one of those yellow foam pads. Much easier from what I saw and I suspect I'll use less, as won't keep dropping them and having to grab a new one...
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


It seemed to be fine on the foam pad so I can recommend that approach. The cotton pads would be my go to approach for a ceramic though. I know C4 comes with them but I think it's easier for Gyeon Trim too tbh, just throw them away afterwards with no concerns of washing the applicator (not that it matters as much for trim I guess).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I’m happy my recommendation paid off and you’re both pleased with the product. Was thinking I’d put my head on the block on this one :lol: good video.:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures I snapped today. This is....ummmm.... about 2 and a half months after application.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Not looking good 

The weather has stopped me getting to look at the Mini JCW this w-end.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm going to suggest a deep clean with Surfex-HD & panel wipe prior to application.

That is what I should have done on the Mini. When I get it back for a maintenance wash, I think that is what I will do.

If I get the same results after this, I will be switching back to G techniq c4.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rappy said:


> I'm going to suggest a deep clean with Surfex-HD & panel wipe prior to application.
> 
> That is what I should have done on the Mini. When I get it back for a maintenance wash, I think that is what I will do.
> 
> If I get the same results after this, I will be switching back to G techniq c4.


I did a Surfex wash and ipa at 20% prior to my application. It's be interesting to see what it was like after a wash on this but it'll be a while before they get me to do it again.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I did a Surfex wash and ipa at 20% prior to my application. It's be interesting to see what it was like after a wash on this but it'll be a while before they get me to do it again.


Interesting! Did not realise you had done an IPA wipedown, so not that then  maybe after a wash it will look a lot better.

I'm pretty sure the Mini looks like your picture above, but only by the filler cap.

When using C4 the plastics still look fairly bright & clean, even when the car is dirty.

Looks like the Mini will be back next week. I will get some before & after pics.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rappy said:


> Interesting! Did not realise you had done an IPA wipedown, so not that then  maybe after a wash it will look a lot better.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Mini looks like your picture above, but only by the filler cap.
> 
> ...


It's not consistent all over but where the water really runs down (like that rear bumper) it looks like....well...the photo!

What sort of curing time does C4 need? I really like Gyeon Trim but it's a full on, overnight cure...unless you have IR lamps.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> It's not consistent all over but where the water really runs down (like that rear bumper) it looks like....well...the photo!
> 
> What sort of curing time does C4 need? I really like Gyeon Trim but it's a full on, overnight cure...unless you have IR lamps.


Your pics reminds me of CarPro Perl, but it's almost 6 times cheaper than Nanolex. Also, a lot quicker & easier to apply. While it's great on tyres, durabilty is just OK on plastic trim.

Just a thought. The quality of the plastics could also make a difference.

TBH, I would be ****ed if the Mini looked like your pics*

C4 is the same as Gyeon trim. 1-2 hrs to dry & 12-24 hrs before fully cured.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Those bumpers look terrible! Too many dressings look great after first application, but then end up streaking like mad after a couple of downpours


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> Those bumpers look terrible! Too many dressings look great after first application, but then end up streaking like mad after a couple of downpours


I agree, not a good look at all. It lasted really well for 4 or so weeks and then feel off a cliff I'd say. You can't beat a proper coating, but this is a lot better than most of the other offerings on the market. I reckon if your car was garaged you'd be fine.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Before pics of the Mini attached.

When it was washed the staining was still there. Decided to use a panel wipe & reapply with one coat via a cotton pad & buffed with a microfibre


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

After pic


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rappy said:


> Before pics of the Mini attached.
> 
> When it was washed the staining was still there. Decided to use a panel wipe & reapply with one coat via a cotton pad & buffed with a microfibre


It seems to be just as bad as any other dressing once it's rained....but it looks a hell of a lot better than Auto Finesse Revive, so it's still a winner in that respect.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> It seems to be just as bad as any other dressing once it's rained....but it looks a hell of a lot better than Auto Finesse Revive, so it's still a winner in that respect.


Yes, seems to be 

I had hoped the same as C4, but 6-9 mths durability vs 2yrs.

On application today. I didn't notice much darkening, just simply blending back were the staining was.

On washing the car, noted it was still beading the water really well, so Nanolex is still sitting on plastics, just a shame about the staining.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rappy said:


> Yes, seems to be
> 
> I had hoped the same as C4, but 6-9 mths durability vs 2yrs.
> 
> ...


Have you tried multiple coats? I've not but I've got a good candidate to try it on.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Have you tried multiple coats? I've not but I've got a good candidate to try it on.


That is what I did the first time round, two very thin layers.

This time round, I applied a bit thicker & rubbed in a lot more & buffed a lot more than the first time round.

Apparently, the sun is making a 5 day showing :lol::lol::lol:, so hoping that will help a bit


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I’ve said it before, but I’ll say it again, you should try Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plastic Care for what is probably the best balance between a dressing and a coating. Fully clean as shown in the video for the Nanolex, then apply. It seems to soak in and a second application a day later really helps boost the durability. It certainly looks better than the Nanolex after the same amount of time. The bonus is you get a lot more product too.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again, you should try Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plastic Care for what is probably the best balance between a dressing and a coating. Fully clean as shown in the video for the Nanolex, then apply. It seems to soak in and a second application a day later really helps boost the durability. It certainly looks better than the Nanolex after the same amount of time. The bonus is you get a lot more product too.


Can't hurt to try!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

roscopervis said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again, you should try Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plastic Care for what is probably the best balance between a dressing and a coating. Fully clean as shown in the video for the Nanolex, then apply. It seems to soak in and a second application a day later really helps boost the durability. It certainly looks better than the Nanolex after the same amount of time. The bonus is you get a lot more product too.


Thanks for this :thumb:

I will be going back to PERL as a dressing & C4 as a coating.

I need to guarantee the products work as described.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

roscopervis said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again, you should try Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plastic Care for what is probably the best balance between a dressing and a coating. Fully clean as shown in the video for the Nanolex, then apply. It seems to soak in and a second application a day later really helps boost the durability. It certainly looks better than the Nanolex after the same amount of time. The bonus is you get a lot more product too.


Can you answer a few questions please?

Do you still get staining?

What is the durability?

I will look to use all the Nanolex up before I try something different.

With the Nanolex it was still on the surface & beading water, but staining in various parts as per the pics


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

No, not typically. However, staining can come from many causes. I found that if there was a spot liable to stain on a car, this is very repellant and withstands it very well for a period of 3 to 6 months depending on mileage and maintenance, plus and any attempts to stain cleaned easily. It is more durable than Perl by far.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Updated pics after reapplying with a panel wipe 5 wks ago. A simple wash today & tyres dressed.

Looks as bad as the last time 

From a distance looks OK, but close up the pics are no better than PERL, which for ease of use & cost PERL 3-1 wins hands down.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

What is odd is that part of the arch seems fine doesn't it?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> What is odd is that part of the arch seems fine doesn't it?


Agreed. On one side yes.


----------

